# Duckling heat lamp?



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

We just got some 3 ducklings and I was wondering if anyone knows how much heat they need, and how long the heat lamp should be kept on them age wise. They seem like they are big enough to not need it but I don't want to wake up to a bunch of dead ducklings.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't realize their was a waterfowl thread. All well if this spot doesn't work I will move it to that thread.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't know for sure but...
My wife got a couple a week or 2 ago when she got some chickens chicks & has them in the same brooder with the chicks. All they have is down & I'm sure they need heat till fully feathered.
I can tell you if they are cold they will move under the heat lamp. If they are to warm they move away.
Make sure they have enough room to do that. We use 250w red bulbs.
Thats what I use for quail checks also.
For young chicks I start out at 95 degrees for the first week, move light up higher and drop temp 5 degrees per week.

Hope this helps but I'm sure there is info on the net somewhere.

Wally


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

what he said was good. keep the lamp high enough so that the birds can't jump into the lamp and get burned, they will move in and out of the heat themselves regulating their own temp. if you see more huddling together you need meor heat ie lower the lamp, if they runnto the edges the are too hot raise the lamp. put 1/4 screen on bottom of lamp holder for protection. use a round holding pen the first 2 weeks so they don't crawl into a corner and sufficate one another.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I used a chicken. Worked very well.


Ben


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

kmoney14 said:


> We just got some 3 ducklings and I was wondering if anyone knows how much heat they need, and how long the heat lamp should be kept on them age wise. They seem like they are big enough to not need it but I don't want to wake up to a bunch of dead ducklings.


I had my chickens in a brooder until almost 3 weeks and that might have been 3 or 4 days to long....


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

What are you folks using for a brooder? I was going to buy one of those large galvanized water tubs from TSC. The one by my house keeps baby rabbits that are for sale in one of these tanks and I thought it would work well with chicks. I have a heat lamp already so I am good there. I really wanted to start some chickens this year but getting them started is where I am stuck.
I have a couple of old 8x14 kennels I want to let them"range in" and will build a small coop for eggs.
For those of you that keep them and have dogs; do they become a distraction to the dogs?


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2009)

What are you keeping them in? If it's a tank you can put a heating pad under 1/2 of the tank on med and that will be enough. They usually only need it untill their down is feathered.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

drwink said:


> I don't know for sure but...
> My wife got a couple a week or 2 ago when she got some chickens chicks & has them in the same brooder with the chicks. All they have is down & I'm sure they need heat till fully feathered.
> I can tell you if they are cold they will move under the heat lamp. If they are to warm they move away.
> Make sure they have enough room to do that. We use 250w red bulbs.
> ...


 
This is what I follow for my quail, chickens and ducks when I can get them.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Gina Fox said:


> I had my chickens in a brooder until almost 3 weeks and that might have been 3 or 4 days to long....


Im using a horse trough for the chickens and turkeys we got also, seems to be working pretty good. The only reason the ducks aren't in that also is because they were pecking at the chickens.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I use a stock tank with hardware cloth over it. I just set my heat lamp on the screen. Keep it out of any drafts, take chicks out when feathered.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

A kiddie pool with a suspended light over the top will work for a small number of ducks. Put wood chips in the bottom to absorb the liquids and waste. Screen the top if they can jump out. Make sure that there is ALWAYS water for them. This is the simplest method that I know of. A little sunlight on warm days does them alot of good as well.


----------



## Woody80 (Oct 18, 2000)

For those of you that keep them and have dogs; do they become a distraction to the dogs?[/QUOTE]

I just got 13 4-week old chicks last week. I made a really nice 8x6 coop with a 11x6 foot wire outside run. I made sure to bury the chicken fence and extra layer of rabbit fence about 8-10 inches in the dirt to help prevent digging by my lab and other critters that might be around.

Luckily so far, my lab has only been sniffing and whining alot and no barking, but she definitly wanted in there the 1st couple of days to get a taste of those chickens. She has finally settled down and is only curious and not so gung ho about getting in. 

My wife thinks it's funny that for over 2 years this dog has been trained to go after birds, but now she gets in trouble if she even looks at them funny. Oh well, I'm sure this fall she'll go right back to tracking down those ducks.


----------

